# Plowing with 1990 , 4.9L F250 Possible?



## cleancutmpls (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi, was just wondering if a 1990 ford f250, (auto, 4x4 of course) could push a 7ft western pro plow. 

I only ask because our "back up" truck is a 84' bronco but it is too rusty, way too rusty, runs and drives great, and i would love another bronco but they are hard to find in driving , running, non rusted condition, and they want like collector pricing for a clean one. and i have a buddy with a clean f250 that wants to get rid of it. also its a conventional mount plow, and mounts are hard to find so most likely we will be getting a 80-91 f150/250, just want to know if i should get the 5.0 or 5.8/

-Justin


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

4.9 will push snow just fine. 7' blade is too narrow for that truck; when you turn you'll be into the piles with your rear wheels.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

That truck will have no problem plowing snow!!! I also agree with FordFisherman and would tell you to go with at least a 7 1/2ft. or even better yet a 8ft. blade.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Put at least an 8' blade on it
it will work just fine....put plenty of weight in the bed too


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I plowed with an 1989 F250 4.9L 5 speed. It was a freaking tank and plowed great. It just couldn't pass itself on the highway. It had an 8' Fisher Speed Cast on it.


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

The 4.9L engine is a beast. Not going to win a drag-race, but it will pull a house down.

I transplanted one int to an 89 F350 that originally had a 5.7L. Tons of torque. 

Do yourself a favor and tune it up really well. Oil change, new filters, plugs, cap, wires and rotor, clean all the sensors. Put some free-flowing exhaust on it as well. Depending upon your gear ratios it should do great!

I'd put at least an 8' blade on it though.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

that 4.9 will plow like a tractor... 4.9 or 5.8L 5.0 would struggle in that size truck


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

4.9L is best engine I have.

It get 10-14 mpg tow 6,000 pounds. Tow 13,000 pounds you get 8 mpg. Empty load I get 15-20 mpg highway at 55-65 mph.

Keep eye on oil when you beat up hard it burn all oil fast. Burn 4 quarts oil while tow 14,000 pounds that was way overload with 3.55 in gear ratio.


Don't rev pass 3,000 rpm it hate. It sound like explosive.

8 ft plow would be fine if you have weight in bed.


Does it have overdrive button on dashboard? if no then you have best tough transmission C6

Use diesel oil 5w40 since it have flat tappet lifters. 


I am sure you would love that engine over V8. They can last long enough if you keep maintenance


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds like it's Milwaukee approved !


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i wouldnt think twice about buying a 4.9, they a one of the best motors ford built. you can beat the **** out of them if you maintain them. they are like 10 dallor sluts, you can beat the s h i t out of them and they will still put out the next morning!:laughing:


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

only good engine that ford has put out IMO i sold mine and wish many times i had it back!!!, i watch classified all the time hoping to find another one, wish ford still did that inline 6


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

theonlybull;924807 said:


> that 4.9 will plow like a tractor... 4.9 or 5.8L 5.0 would struggle in that size truck


I used to plow with a 91 F250 with the 302 in it. I thought it was so gutless.
Why is the 4.9 and 5.8 so different?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

G.M.Landscaping;926187 said:


> I used to plow with a 91 F250 with the 302 in it. I thought it was so gutless.
> Why is the 4.9 and 5.8 so different?


4.9L produce more torque at low rpm than 5.8L do.

5.8L make more torque than 4.9L but need rev higher than you do with 4.9L

4.9L is more like mini diesel to Cummin. Plus they get better on gas than 5.8L do.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Milwaukee;926200 said:


> 4.9L produce more torque at low rpm than 5.8L do.
> 
> 5.8L make more torque than 4.9L but need rev higher than you do with 4.9L
> 
> 4.9L is more like mini diesel to Cummin. Plus they get better on gas than 5.8L do.


I guess what I meant was, why does the 302 suck


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

G.M.Landscaping;926207 said:


> I guess what I meant was, why does the 302 suck


302 is almost similar to 300.

302 actually make more torque than 300 why they need rev to higher enough. You not rev enough to see torque. you need rev about 2,800 rpm for that. If it was automatic that is problem.

300 have long stroke than 302 do.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

302's don't make much torque untill 2500 rpm.... it works fine in our 77 bronco, with a 6'6" fisher. but in a heavier truck, with a bigger blade, it wouldn't have the balls..... might be ok in a parkinglot... if you didn't have much snow. i've got 3 302s on the road right now. but only plow with the bronco.

351w/5.8L has a bit flatter torque curve, but still arn't real high off idle. our f-250 has a 351w 4vho. plows good, but in real heavy snow, it likes 4lo. pulls better reved up

300 /4.9L i don't have any, don't really like them ( just not a I6 kinda guy) but have used them in ton trucks. they pull good right from the bottom, and don't like to be rev'd. they make as much, or more usable truck power then either the 5L or 5.8L. imho

like my old man always says about them. the big six with nuts lol..


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

Pushin 2 Please;923676 said:


> That truck will have no problem plowing snow!!! I also agree with FordFisherman and would tell you to go with at least a 7 1/2ft. or even better yet a 8ft. blade.


I agree with both of those guys... and yes the 4.9 will we great, that was a fantastic motor!


----------



## cleancutmpls (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys, we just pick this up at a steal of a price

http://myfox9.carsoup.com/used/detail.asp?vehicletypeid=1&makeid=26&modelid=1152&modelyear=1989&vehicleid=8343442&dealerid=1851&uvviewid=11&searchid=K13078&returl=L3VzZWQvc3VtbWFyeS5hc3A%2fZGVhbGVyaWQ9MTg1MSZ2ZWhpY2xldHlwZWlkPTEmcGFnZW51bT0xMCZzZWFyY2hpZD1LMTMwNzgmaW52dHlwZWlkPTImbWFrZWlkPTI2JnJlZmluZWlkcz1tYWtlaWQ%3d

its an 89 bronco 5.8 , pretty clean, no major rust, $1250 out the door


----------

